# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  kit stairs

## duginoz

Hi all 
We are renovating old qlder part of the process is the addition of internal stairs to the lower level .
We are considering using kit stairs (as in flatpack) - they are 'u' shaped with a landing half way down  
 Questions  
Has anyone done this and what are the pitfalls? 
Is it as easy as the supliers suggest ?   
Can anyone recomend a particular manufacturer 
Cheers

----------


## Gaza

stairlok in SA they send all over aus great prices

----------


## duginoz

Thanks Gaza I'll check them out

----------


## Bloss

Kit stairs a great idea and for DIYers a boon. Stairs are one of the trickiest bits of carpentry to learn and are unforgiving of errors in design, measure or build, so simply providing the info t a manufacturer and getting a sett back ready to assemble is the way to go. Few tradies build their own stairs nowadays as they are much better done in a factory with access to accurate machinery and consistent timber etc.

----------

